# ABT's with a twist



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Made up a batch of ATB's this past weekend for the football games. Everybody I know loves them except my kids. Thought I'd make a change to see if they'd eat them. Notice the middle plate.

[









This isn't the best pic but notice the inside, Apple Buffalo Turds. 










Just did these on the grill with some weber char baskets. The best accessory ever for a charcoal grill. Set it and forget it! Keeps your meat off the coals and elimates flare ups. I throw some soaked hickory sticks on the coals too. Great for ATB's and chicken and pork. They also produce a nice even heat that browns your food nicely. Notice the cheese starting to ooze as they are almost done.










They turned out great. I still liked the regular ATB's the best but I wish I would have rolled up a bunch more apple ones. The wife and kids loved them, I thought they were good too. I just used apple slices instead of jalapenos. I cut apples in thirds and hollowed out the inside a bit. No other changes, I used a cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella and a 1/2 smokey link inside. They didn't roll up as neat and easy but they cooked up fine. Here's the finished batch. The apples left them very mild which the kids liked. The apple bt's are on the right side in this pic.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

> Made up a batch of ATB's


Looks good. Reading your story and looking at the pictures gave me an idea for making a pork sausage burger for an upcoming dinner.

You kept mentioning ATB and I think that you meant ABT which is *A*tomic *B*uffalo *T*urds. Or, have you got something new??


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Yes, I meant ABT's, what's your plan for the pork sausage burger?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Those look good !!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

EdB said:


> Yes, I meant ABT's, what's your plan for the pork sausage burger?


I like making beef burgers with finely chopped bacon mixed in. What I am thinking of making is a small roll of meat, kind of like a small meatloaf, and using pork sausage with finely chopped bacon and dice jalapenos mixed in. This mixture would be rolled around a small piece of cheddar cheese and then the whole thing wrapped with a slice of bacon. It would be something along the lines of a mini "fatty". I would cook them over the grill but doing it is going to have to wait for a real break in the weather.


----------

